# BMX suggestion?



## MitchellJBurgess (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey!!
This is the first time I've posted in this section of the forum.
I've posted because it is my birthday in a little while, and my mum can never think of what to get me, she always asks me what I want or will get her own idea and then ask me about it, because she seems paranoid she'll get me something I won't want!

Anyway, she suggested a bike. Because I'll be riding myself to and from work allot nowadays because I just got a job!

I thought sounded good because my current bike which is a few billion years old is getting quite clunky when I go over bumps and its a little rusty.

SO, what would you suggest I get?

Here's what I'm looking for.
Something that will be able to go up hills without mass amount of effort. I don't like pushing my bike up hills.
Something comfortable.
Something that will ride smoothly.
and preferably a bmx kinda thing.
I've been looking at GT bikes, 
They look pretty.
I know nothing about bikes though, or what makes a good one.
So what do you suggest?
=)


----------



## mphsc (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a 24" Intense & I love it. Similar to this but newer: 2008 Intense Podium 24 - BMXmuseum.com

for the money in the states SE seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Saber_777 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dont go with GT man. Seriously. There are bikes 10x better than that for around the same price. 

DAN'S COMP - Bmx Bikes, Bmx Parts, Bmx Clothing, Bmx Shoes and Bmx Accessories! - Always cheap

VERDE at Danscomp I love Verde bikes. Owned one, love it.

HARO at Danscomp Owned a couple of Haro, also great bikes.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Sep 2, 2012)

Old school BMX everytime, Haro, Hutch, Skyway etc.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 2, 2012)

BMX's aren't great for commuting. They are the most maneuverable and accelerate faster than the other bikes. I think they are comfortable to ride, as you are in a very upright position. I don't know anyone who actually sits on their seat. BMX's ARE great for shredding though!


----------



## jordanky (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been out of the loop for a few years but I still have a bike and ride from time to time, started riding when I was around 13 and gave it a rest around 18 and my knees/wrists/ankles suffer daily haha. I would shoot for a Fit or Sunday complete.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 3, 2012)

Does S&M still make frames? I used to have a sabbath and a warpig. lol Badass bikes. ANd don't freakin hate on GT. I still have an old school GT PRO Racing frame. Light as hell strong too. Fully assembled I can lift it on my pinky and it's got dents in the frame from having to bail off of it. lol Still rides perfect after 16 years.  It's got an FSA aluminum 3 piece crank and Eastern bars and forks on it right now. lol


----------



## Bevo (Sep 3, 2012)

Well the BMX is a purpose built bike, most modern ones can't be riden sitting on the seat. So if you want to ride street/park/stunt type stuff then you can suffer on the commute, if not it makes no sense.
I used to ride my BMX to work but play all the way there and back, if I had to get there fast I would use another bike..standing that long is painful.

Look at a dirt jump bike with 8 gears, you can do pretty much the same as the BMX yet it could be a great commuter.

If you want to ride in the trails go with a full on Mountain Bike, it can easily commute but is not to good for park.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Sep 5, 2012)

danscomp.com go for a complete like a mirraco park. thats bang for the buck. or get something with a motor same price. x-19 from minipocketrockets.com street legal 2


----------



## mlp187 (Sep 5, 2012)

As a rider with plenty of experience, I say just get what appeals to you the most. If you're only planning to ride it around and not race or drop off ledges it really doesn't matter. Your bike will last just as long as any other brand suggested here, save for tires and tubes. 

A GT will get the job done and looks nice, too.


----------



## The Reverend (Sep 5, 2012)

I hope your commute is pretty short. And the part of Australia you live in is exceedingly flat. I ride a BMX for pleasure as well as using it for my main mode of transportation, and it can be rough, especially in the summer going up a beast-ass hill.

I'd say weigh the pros and cons. I live and work around downtown Austin, Texas, so there's a lot of traffic and crazy shit going on. We have bike lanes here, but I slow up the road bikers sometimes, which is annoying. On the flip side, a BMX bike is more mobile than any other kind of bike. I can hop curbs and fit between cars and do whatever I want, basically. Because of that, I can get a lot of places faster than other bikers. It all depends on what your environment and needs are, I guess.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a mirraco pelham, and its pretty decent, and I had a GT pro performer that I gave away because it wasn't to my liking. What ever you get, make sure it fits your height and make sure it can do what you want. My tires(maxxis grifters) on the pelham are 80-110 psi rated and are around 80 at the moment and are pretty hard, it makes for a not so smooth ride when on gravel or jacked up road/sidewalk. When i was working nearly every day I rode it everyday to work (aproximately 1 mile), and if i stopped paying attention and hit a pothole or something wrong it is pretty jarring. 

Another thing to consider would be how long your commute is. If its much more than about a mile I'd probably consider a mountain bike or road bike just for a smoother sitting down ride. That is assuming you don't mind not looking as cool.


----------



## Thep (Sep 6, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Another thing to consider would be how long your commute is. If its much more than about a mile I'd probably consider a mountain bike or road bike just for a smoother sitting down ride. That is assuming you don't mind not looking as cool.



I think riding a properly-sized bmx bike which is tiny in comparison to a mountain bike would look a lot more goofy to most people. 

Like others have said, I'd avoid a bmx if you're serious about commuting. 

I think something like this may be a much better option: Haro Bikes - Freestyle MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 6, 2012)

Get a beach cruiser


----------

